# Pics of stacks?



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Does anyone have any photos of their viv stacks, looking for larger pics of stacks of 4 x 4ft-5ft roughly, in any layout. Want to show my fiance what it could look like if we had a stack made for our snakes. He is partially sighted so larger clearer photos much appreciated!


----------



## billyroyal (Jan 27, 2009)

heres mine i built stack of 7 (5foot viv) : victory:


----------



## billyroyal (Jan 27, 2009)

oops for got pic







:bash:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

couple of threads from viv builders with some of theirs.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equipment-classifieds/309049-viv-stacks-custom-built.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat-pictures/207249-my-big-stack.html

my vivs slideshow by kipsvivs - Photobucket

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equipment-classifieds/340255-custom-built-vivs-jeff-pollitt.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equipment-classifieds/340443-stacks-vivs-designed-built-order.html

(can't you tell i'm bored)


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank you ever so much you too. I can see we could make it more of a feature for the living room than a rack of RUBs, and the snakes would get more room. My main concern was the height but that one looks ok to me. :notworthy:


----------



## fubar (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi,

We converted my study into our reptile room,


















We sourced all of our vivs from www.homes4reptiles.com and wouldn't use anyone else. You can order whatever combination you want and if you order a stack, you get the feet free! 

I wanted something that 'looked quality' and with the feet and any combination of sizes, these guys fitted the bill perfectly. Choice of finishes and free delivery! I've ordered various Viv's at various times and they have always matched in colour as well, which has allowed us to expand, as we rarely go to a show and come home empty handed, which is why I had to order another one today for our new Blue Tongued Skink!


----------



## Demonlude (Feb 17, 2009)

Here's a stack I recently had made by Jeff Pollit. It's 4' wide, and 6' high. There's also another stack next to it that Jeff made, but that only has 2 vivs in it.


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Theres a couple of stacks in my album here :- Reptile Forums UK - volly's Album: examples .............

cheers


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks very much you lot! Doesn't Homes4Reptiles just use VivExotic vivs? I think they only go to 18", so ruled them out but will have another look to be sure. Ideally I want each to be 4ft by 2ft deep by 18" high. That way it's not too tall but plenty of floor space for them. :2thumb:

Thanks for all the pics and links, I will check them all out, you all rock. :notworthy:


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

big homes ,but why not eh
have you worked out how your gunna heat 48x18x24


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

From what I've read most people suggest lamps in vivs? Open to suggestions?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

for snakes you'd be better going for ceramics.


----------



## Jomel (Nov 22, 2007)

2 x 4x2x2's & 2 x 2x2x2's from loobylou211 on here, excellent quality :2thumb:.



















Paul


----------



## Demonlude (Feb 17, 2009)

KathyM said:


> Ideally I want each to be 4ft by 2ft deep by 18" high. That way it's not too tall but plenty of floor space for them.


That's exactly the same dimensions as the one I have, that I posted above.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks - do you mind me asking how much you paid for yours? PM if you'd prefer. I'm hoping to order one in January. :2thumb:


----------



## boost-boy74 (Feb 24, 2009)

wow nice stacks :notworthy:


----------



## Jomel (Nov 22, 2007)

KathyM said:


> Thanks - do you mind me asking how much you paid for yours? PM if you'd prefer. I'm hoping to order one in January. :2thumb:


PM'd you

Paul


----------

